# DAE get Youtube XSS issue?



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2013)

I am getting a Cross side scripting issue in Youtube today. I have noscript installed in firefox and it popsup this message 


> NoScript filtered a potential cross-site scripting (XSS) attempt from YouTube



anyone else getting the same issue?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 18, 2013)

Nope. Nothing here.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2013)

here is what it looks like 
*i.imgur.com/eoqy7qz.jpg

*imgur.com/eoqy7qz


----------



## Vyom (Sep 19, 2013)

Yup I get this, since I too have NoScript extension installed. I don't understand the cryptic message though, and hence am ignoring it.

Offtopic PS: Are you trying to watch some ahem video since you are in Private mode!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 19, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Yup I get this, since I too have NoScript extension installed. I don't understand the cryptic message though, and hence am ignoring it.
> 
> Offtopic PS: Are you trying to watch some ahem video since you are in Private mode!



Nope.. I use Private/Incognito modes to check unknown links or issues or when making online transactions ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2013)

i know its late but still:
NoScript - JavaScript/Java/Flash blocker for a safer Firefox experience! - what is it? - InformAction


> Worked around a XSS filter issue caused by Youtube's comment widget being passed JavaScript functions in cross-site requests (!).


----------



## RCuber (Sep 22, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i know its late but still:
> NoScript - JavaScript/Java/Flash blocker for a safer Firefox experience! - what is it? - InformAction



thank a lot .. NoScript updated with latest release .. fixed the issue. 

@Mods please close this thread.


----------

